# my gsd kaytoe at 16 weeks



## val (Aug 10, 2008)

my boy kaytoe at 16 weeks


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Gimmie!!! Gimmie!!!!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow he is beautiful , would love to give him a big cuddle lovely baby.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

wow what a stunner


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what a little stunner x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww what a pretty boy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Awww - he's lovely! Might just have to come around and entice him away ..............


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

very cute and fluffy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes very cute and loveable looking


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sweet love the white's friend used to breed whites


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

what a lovely dog.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous pup, such a lot of character, fab 

Sue


----------



## val (Aug 10, 2008)

thank you all for your replies yes he is lovely but dont be misslead by his angelic looks he has the devil in him great fun a bundle of energy we had a black and tan for 14 years but sadly lost him in febuary ..home was not the same then kaytoe came along .we just fell in love with him


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

LOOK ! 
(points over yonder)

A monkey !

 *steals cute looking dog and runs*


----------



## squiggle (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh he's lovely.
I do like GSDs they are stunning dogs.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's adorable


----------

